# Head up GPU-Temp



## Joerg (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,

at the moment i use the 3DView of ATI-Tool to Head up my GPU.

Is there a better way to head up my GPU (to get it hotter then with ATI-Tool)?

I tried some Games (Doom, Everquest) and 3DMark2005, but the 3DView of ATI-Tool seems to be the hottest...

Thanks für Information!


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 11, 2005)

Atitool will put your GPU to its max. I don't know of anything that will heat it up as much as Atitool. 

-Dan


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 11, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Atitool will put your GPU to its max. I don't know of anything that will heat it up as much as Atitool.
> 
> -Dan


 yeah, but that's not always a good thing...


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 12, 2005)

It is if your testing for stability and artifacts, cause if you don't run it at max you will never know when it might stick a artifact in there at you.

-Dan


----------

